

Why I don't like Twitter - akshar200
http://akshar.co.in/blog/archives/290
Twitter though popular cant not kill blogging as many claim it to be. Here are the reasons
======
burke
Like most critics of Twitter (Twitics? No. Definitely no), he's completely
missed the point.

He seems to be expecting Twitter to be a drop-in replacement for his blog, but
it serves an entirely different need -- at least, I suppose, when you have
real-world friends on Twitter. Being able to broadcast messages to your
friends is pretty powerful. My standard example use-case is "I'm going for
lunch at X in 10 minutes. Anyone nearby?". Try that with a blog.

~~~
akshar200
yes thats the point being made there. Twitter is not really a medium to
express any "knowledge" as such. It is basically used to convey short lived
information.

The author does not say that twitter aims to be a replacement for blogs, not
really. It is a common concern that is expressed at many places that people
who blog often might find twitter more attractive.

